# Defence of Nicosia AIrport 1974



## Gordon Angus Mackinlay (21 Nov 2001)

Ladies and Gentlemen,

I have just been asked by a friend for some help.  On 20 July 1974, at Nicosia Airport, Colonel Clay Beattie, the commander of CANCOM with his radio operator marched across the airfield to warn the attacking Turks off.

These two were accompanied by a British Army Regimental Sergeant Major.  My mate who was then a New South Wales police sergeant serving with UNCIVPOL with UNFICYP, took a number of photos with the telephoto lense.  The RSM is quite distinct in the photos, wearing khaki drill shirt and slacks and carrying a pace stick.

What is wanted is the RSM‘s name, and if possible the signallers name, these to put on the photographs, copies of which are going to the Australian War Memorial.

There is no reference to the incident in "In Search of Pegasus".  The RSM would have been from one of the logistics units in the Nicosia area.

Many thanks,
Yours,
Jock in Sydney, which nine days from summer has just had the coldest day of the year!


----------



## reg1 (5 Dec 2001)

i think your best bet is to find out what unit was involved and ask somone in that unit to look through there photo history  (canadian unit )


----------



## Gordon Angus Mackinlay (6 Dec 2001)

Sir,
I had prior to posting, as I said I had looked through
"In Search of Pegasus" (history of the CAR), also "The First Ten Years".  All to no avail.

Yours,
Jock in Sydney


----------



## Drummy (6 Dec 2001)

Hello Jock,

If you haven‘t been there, a good place to ask might be     www.peacekeeper.ca     they have quite an extensive site and a very good guest book. Someone there might be able to answer your question.

Good Luck


----------



## Gordon Angus Mackinlay (7 Dec 2001)

Sir,
Thank you for that, will try.

Yours,
 Jock in Sydney


----------

